# Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?



## koppi (24. Apr. 2009)

Meine Kids wollen 1-2-3 Fischi.

Sie sollten klein sein, und wenig ansprüche. Futter bekommen sie, ist klar.
Welche sind da am besten wo nicht gleich 40cm lang werten ;-)


----------



## axel (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Hallo Koppi

Bei Deiner Teichgröße gar keine Fische .

Lg
axel


----------



## robsig12 (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Das Problem ist, bei 60 cm Tiefe bekommst Du keinen Fisch über den Winter.


----------



## koppi (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Kein Problem. Die kommen rein übern winter in ein Becken.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Hallo Koppi,

und herzlich Willkommen.

60 cm ist natürlich für die Überwinterung zu wenig (es sei denn, man setzt Technik ein). Ansonsten stellt sich mir noch die Frage, ob die Fische nicht als Schildkrötenfutter enden???

Davon abgesehen, könntest Du ein paar __ Moderlieschen einsetzen, die bleiben klein und sind gut zu beobachten, denn sie treiben sich häufig auf der Mückenjagd an der Oberfläche rum und betreiben Brutpflege. Also für die Kinder spanndend...


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Das Problem ist, bei 60 cm Tiefe bekommst Du keinen Fisch über den Winter-

....mein Teich 45- 50 cm Tiefe- Eisfreihalter (Styropor) mit Sprudlerbelüftungspumpe ganzen Winter an- alle Fische überleben.


----------



## hipsu (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

mein damaliger Miniplastikteich war auch nur ca. 30cm tief und da waren die Fische 2 Winter lang drin und sie habens überlebt, danach waren sie immer in einem 200 Plastikfass über den Winter in der gartenlaube 

MfG Benny


----------



## koppi (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

weder hagebau noch dehner bei uns haben moderlischen.... woher erhalt ich das? Auch mit einem __ Quellmoos etc haben die nichts....


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

10 Stück 10 Euro. Einfach im Baumarkt/ Geschäft fragen ob Sie Dir die bestellen. Wenn nicht rumtelefonieren oder Kleinanzeige örtlich aufgeben. Oder mit Angelschein mit __ Senke ans Tief, Kanal und selbst fischen haste immer welche dabei.


----------



## robsig12 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*



WHV-Friedburg schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, bei 60 cm Tiefe bekommst Du keinen Fisch über den Winter-
> 
> ....mein Teich 45- 50 cm Tiefe- Eisfreihalter (Styropor) mit Sprudlerbelüftungspumpe ganzen Winter an- alle Fische überleben.



Glückwunsch!

Bitte keine Ermutigungen, dass  so ein Teich für eine artgerechte Haltung dienen kann! Um Fische im Teich zu überwintern, sollten min. 80 cm Tiefe gegeben sein. Besser 1-1,5 m. :evil


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Bitte keine Ermutigungen, dass so ein Teich für eine artgerechte Haltung dienen kann! 


...ne, leider ist das keine artgerechte Haltung. Haste recht.

.....am besten ist natürlich 80 cm und mehr. Weiss auch nicht warum diese Fertigteiche immer nur 45- max. 65 cm Tiefe haben. Haben bisschen auch die Hersteller schuld....möchte  nicht wissen wieviele so nen kleinen 150 Literteich haben mit Fischen und ner Tiefe von 45 cm.


----------



## Christine (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Hallo WHV...

Bevor Du weitere Beiträge schreibst, lies bitte den folgenden Beitrag einmal genau durch:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5917

Danke.


----------



## WHV-Friedburg (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Uppps....sorry


----------



## Torsten. Z (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Ich finde es mehr als *Schlimm* das hier Leute von Unwissenden dazu ermutigt werden Fische in *Fützen* zu halten :evil 
Da könnte ich Kotzen. Leute vergesst es mit Fischen bei einer Teichgrösse unter 8.000L und einer mindest Tiefe von1,3m! 

Oder Stellt euch doch selber mal in ein Dixi Klo im Winter oder Sommer, würdet ihr euch da wohlfühlen? Wenn ja ich Zahle euch die Tapete und den Kleister.


----------



## koppi (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Über den Winter sind die Fische ja nicht drin....

DANKE aber....


----------



## AxelU (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

@Torsten. Z

Hallo Torsten,

da widerspreche ich Dir.

Ich habe 4500 ltr. und eine Teichheizung. Mein längster Fisch ist 8 cm (voll ausgewachsen!!). Für mich ist mein Teich einfach ein großes Freilandaquarium. Darin sind die Fische bedeutend artgerechter untergebracht, wie in jedem Zimmeraquarium. Wer hat schon 4500 ltr. im Wohnzimmer stehen.

Für meine kleinen Fische ist der Teich mit Sicherheit ein ideales Zuhause. Wenn ich natürlich da Goldfische, Kois oder sonstiges Grobzeug rein tun würde, dann wäre es echte Tierquälerei. Ich weiß auch, dass die meisten Kommentare in dieser Richtung hier auf Teichgrößen in Bezug auf __ Goldfisch und Co. abzielen und da durchaus richtig sind. Aber es ist nicht grundsätzlich bei jedem Teich richtig. Wenn man sich auf kleinste Fischarten beschränkt und den Teich per aufwändiger Technik vorm Zufrieren bewahrt, haben auch kleine Teiche durchaus ihre Berechtigung und sind keine Tierqälerei.

Ich finde es viel schlimmer einen Stör in 20000 ltr. zu halten, wie die winzigen Elassoma evergladei (3,5 cm ausgewachsen) in 1000 ltr.

Axel


----------



## jochen (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Welche Fische ideal für kleinen Teich?*

Hallo Axel,

Ist nach meiner Meinung schon richtig was du schreibst.

Abgesehen davon das du Aquarien mit Teichen vergleichst.

Wie schon desöfteren beschrieben wurde, kann man in einem Aquarium die Temperatur nach herzenslust einstellen. (außer bei Zimmertemperaturen die selbst diesen Fischen stören)
Im Teich kann man im Winter zwar eine Heizung einbringen (Kosten mal aussen vor), aber genauso wichtig ist es für mich einem Teich mit geringer Tiefe im Sommer zu beschatten.

Ansonsten hat ein Teich noch weitere Sachen zu widerstehen die von außen in den Teich gelangen.
Bestes Beispiel ist jetzt der Blütenstaub, meine Heimat der Frankenwald zB. ist zur Zeit ein gelbes Meer an Blütenstaub, der auch vor dem Teich kein Halt macht.
In meinen Aquarien ist aber kein Staub zu erkennen...

Desweiteren baden und koten in meinen Aquarium keine Tiere die sich zusätzlich angesiedelt haben, welche ja in unseren Teichen größtenteils sogar willkommen sind.

Laub gebe ich in die Aquarien wenn ich es für richtig halte, und nicht wenn sie der Wind hineinweht.

usw, usw...

was ich damit sagen will...

Bitte nicht immer Aquarien mit Teichen vergleichen.

Und nun zu deinem Teich.

Ich finde dein Besatz zu deinen Volumen ist vollkommen in Ordnung,
wenn im Sommer beschattet und im Winter beheizt wird, ist es OK.

Nur die wenigsten werden das machen,
das du dir Gedanken um die Fische machst, sieht man ja schon daran, wie du die Fische zusammengestellt hast.

Sehr schöner Besatz,
für mich ein kleiner Traum, aber ich bin zu geizig meinen Teich im Winter zu heizen...


----------

